
Harvard professor’s arrest shows Chinese spying via US universities - Alupis
https://www.centerforsecuritypolicy.org/2020/01/30/harvard-china-spy/
======
alakrit
related: [https://www.economist.com/briefing/2020/01/02/the-new-red-
sc...](https://www.economist.com/briefing/2020/01/02/the-new-red-scare-on-
american-campuses)

------
president
While China's actions are reprehensible, it takes two to Tango. American
selfishness and greed allows this to happen.

~~~
staticautomatic
How so?

~~~
president
Not sure what the confusion is here? Lieber knowingly (and illegally) hid his
links to foreign agents for massive sums of money. He could have resisted if
it weren’t for his greed. Not saying China isn’t to blame but, hence “it takes
two to tango”.

